# Companies that deliver to Canada, pipe tobacco redux



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

Looking for good PIPE sites that will ship to Canada. If this has been covered somewhere else, call me an idiot, but there's no sticky and I couldn't dig anything up with the search.

Thanks for the help!p


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

4noggins.com. Good guy, good service. Waiting for a package right now.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

Phil The Thrill said:


> 4noggins.com. Good guy, good service. Waiting for a package right now.


I've had nothing but good experiences from these guys. I too am waiting for a package from them. I've never had a problem with them.

I'll relay a story from a different post. Back in Feb. I placed an order which included SG chocolate flake. Rich mistakenly sent me GH Bob's chocolate; which seems like an easy mistake to make. I opened on of the jars in which I had put it to age and realized the mistake. I wrote to Rich to warn him about a potentially mislabeled jar and specifically told him that I was not looking for anything in return for the mistake, so he wrote me back and told me he was going to send me the correct blend with my next order. That was 5 months ago, I received the chocolate flake as promised. Rich knows how to do business I recommend 4noggins to anyone.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

On the vein of waiting for packages, what is their usual delivery time? I'm not really impatient, just curious. Well, I shouldn't lie, I really wanna try some Nightcap p


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

I also highly recommend 4noggins. I have received multiple orders from them (also waiting on another  ) and never a problem. For me, it has always been around a week and a half for delivery (give or take a couple of days).


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

It usually takes them a couple of days to get the package out, and it usually gets here within a week from the day it's sent out. So yeah, I'll also have to say about a week and a half from the day I place the order.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Ah, much thanks both of you.


----------



## mathil (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, seems like 4noggins is the "Taboo" of the pipe world!

I'll give em a shot!


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I have talked a bit with Cup o Joes, and I believe they are willing to ship to Canada.


----------



## YourNoob (Jan 19, 2010)

Just wondering, i know you guys buy alot of your tobaccos from 4noggins, but where do you guys order your pipes online?
4noggins selection seems limited and pipesandcigars.com's shipping is insanely high.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Hey Mike,

If there is a specific pipe you want, let me know and I'll see if I can get it for you. I also have about 60 Savinelli, Peterson and Stanwells that I have that still need to be photographed, measured and listed on my site. Maybe I actually have what you're looking for.

Shoot me an email. The address is on my website


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

YourNoob said:


> Just wondering, i know you guys buy alot of your tobaccos from 4noggins, but where do you guys order your pipes online?
> 4noggins selection seems limited and pipesandcigars.com's shipping is insanely high.


I buy most of my new pipes from Smokingpipes.com


----------



## hawg (Feb 26, 2010)

I order from Pipes and cigars and have had extremely good service. I got stung at the border for $32.00 (taxes)for 12oz, but it is still way way cheaper than buying in canada.


----------

